# κότα / πάπια



## alfie1888

Γεια σας όλους!

Αυτή τη στιγμή βλέπω "Μια τρελή τρελή οικογένεια" που μ' αρέσει τόσο. Βλέπω αυτή τη ταινία με υποτίτλους μην χάσω τίποτα όταν μιλάνε... και τώρα εδώ κάθομαι με το ελληνοαγγλικό λεξικό μου και δε με βοηθάει σ' αυτό το θέμα - έτσι, στρέφω σε σας, τους Έλληνες στο wr. 

Σ' αυτή τη σκηνή, κάποιος λέει την πρωταγωνίστρια "κότα", το οποίο καταλαβαίνω. Αλλά μετά κάποιος άλλος την λέει "πάπια" και δεν βρίσκω καμιά μετάφραση κατάλληλη γι' αυτή την περίπτωση. Καταλαβαίνω πως είναι μάλλον κάπως το ίδιο με "κότα" μα θα ήθελα μετάφραση στ' αγγλικά, αν μπορείτε; 

Επίσης, παρακαλώ να μου πείτε αν κάνω κανένα λάθος σ' αυτό το μήνυμα. Είμαι εδώ να μαθαίνω! 

"Μπάι!"


----------



## apmoy70

Hi alfie,
The expression «κάνω την πάπια» is equivalent to the English one "is doing bugger-all"; when someone _plays the duck_, s/he is hiding, evades attention, avoids something.
Just remember, «κότα»=chicken--> _to lose heart, chicken out_ , «πάπια»=duck--> _to evade, avoid, to duck_


----------



## rainbow eyes

Να προσθέσω ότι όταν απευθύνεται ο χαρακτηρισμός "κότα" σε γυναίκα έχει και μια διαφορετική σημασία.
Είναι υποτιμητικός και σημαίνει γυναίκα χαμηλού επιπέδου, χαζή, ελαφρόμυαλη, κ.λπ. 

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι με αυτη τη σημασία μπορεί να το χρησιμοποίησαν στο έργο που έβλεπες.

Γράφω ελληνικά, γιατί κατάλαβα ότι το προτιμάς, αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις κάτι, πες μου


----------



## alfie1888

Σ' ευχαριστώ apmoy70, πολύ ενδιαφέρον και βοηθητικό αλλά δεν με βοηθάει σ' αυτό το θέμα. 

Rainbow eyes (και μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ το όνομα χρήστη, να σου πω!), κι εσένα σ' ευχαριστώ που απάντησες. Η έννοια πίσω από την χρήση της φράσης στη σκηνή είναι πιθανότατα αυτό που λες. Αλλά είναι η λέξη "κότα" παρόμοια στην "πάπια"; Ξέρεις καμιά μετάφραση στ' αγγλικά γι' αυτό; 

Από κάτω γράφω τον διάλογο από την ταινία. Ελπίζω να βοηθήσει. Επίσης, μόλις επέλεξα αγγλικούς υποτίτλους στο DVD για να ξαναδώ τη σκηνή κι η μετάφραση που έγραφε όταν είπε ο κύριος "εσένα ρε πάπια" ήταν μόνο το "You!" Μάλλον ούτε ο μεταφραστής / η μεταφράστρια δεν έβρισκε κατάλληλη μετάφραση!

-Εσύ ρε φίλε, πέταξες το ποτήρι;
-Σας παρακαλώ, κύριε. Εγώ δεν πέταξα κανένα ποτήρι. Δεν είναι της ιδιοσυγκρασίας μου. Καταλάβατε; Η δεσποινίς το πέταξε, εκ λάθους!
-Τότε, να τη μαζεύεις την κότα σου!
(Σηκώνει η Τζένη Καρέζη)
-Ποιον είπες ρε "κότα";
-Εσένα, ρε "πάπια"!
-Ααα! Πάπια;!

Και τη βρήκα στο YouTube! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpnQqwBXGkY&feature=related

Επίσης θέλω να σου πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ που μου γράφεις ελληνικά - έχεις απολύτως δίκιο ότι το προτιμώ! Να 'σαι καλά!


----------



## shawnee

Thanks for the context Alfie. My understanding of the mention of 'κότα' is that the woman is being denigrated by being compared to a hen. Cf with the negative English expression (with ornithological implications) for a woman of some years, 'old boiler'. The second ornithological put down of the male as πάπια, is doubly effective, one because it is grammatically female, second as it implies, someone who is stupid < can't speak.


----------



## rainbow eyes

Είδα το απόσπασμα από την ταινία... πολύ ωραίο 

Λοιπόν από ό,τι γνωρίζω στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουμε κάποια έκφραση για την πάπια με συγκεκριμένο νόημα πέρα από το "κάνω την πάπια" που ανέφερε ο apmoy70 παραπάνω.

Όμως στο διάλογο της ταινίας είναι φανερό ότι δεν εννοούν αυτό όταν λένε πάπια την πρωταγωνίστρια. Γιατί αυτή σηκώνεται θυμωμένη άρα σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν "κάνει την πάπια".

Πιστεύω ότι λέγεται με τη μορφή αστείου... Κότα σημαίνει χαζή γυναίκα (κάτι σαν bimbo στα αγγλικά?) αλλά είναι ταυτόχρονα και πουλί. Οπότε ρωτάει η πρωταγωνίστρια, "ποιον είπες ρε κότα;". Και της απαντούν "εσένα ρε πάπια....."

Όχι πολύ επιτυχημένο αστείο αλλά παρόλα αυτά βγάζει γέλιο!

Γενικότερα στην Ελλάδα χρησιμοποιούνται οι παρομοιώσεις γυναικών με διάφορα είδη ζώων και είναι υποτιμητικοί.... Κότα, Καρακάξα, Κατσίκα.... Θα μπορούσε να απαντούσε και ο,τιδήποτε από τα παραπάνω: Ποιον είπες ρε κότα; Εσένα ρε καρακάξα!


----------



## elena 1

Λοιπόν alfie1888 μια που ενδιαφέρεσαι για τα ελληνικά δες λίγο:


Γεια σας όλους  το σωστό είναι Γεια σε όλους

στρέφω σε εσάς το σωστό είναι στρέφομαι σε εσάς


----------



## alfie1888

rainbow eyes, σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα, πάρα πολύ για τη βοήθεια. Καταλαβαίνω την έννοια καλύτερα τώρα και δεν το 'ξερα για τις παρομοιώσεις γυναικών με διάφορα είδη ζώων - πολύ ενδιαφέρον που τώρα με κάνει και ν' αναρωτηθώ: τι χρησιμοποιούν στην Ελλάδα για να προσβάλουν τους άντρες; 

Α ναι - και ξαναβλέποντας την ταινία άκουσα και "όξο"...τι θα πει αυτό; "Έξω";

Και ευχαριστώ και την elena 1 για τις διορθώσεις. Τις έγραψα στο τετράδιο μου όπου γράφω καινούργιες λέξεις και φράσεις


----------



## Librarian44

alfie1888 said:


> τώρα με κάνει και ν' αναρωτηθώ: τι χρησιμοποιούν στην Ελλάδα για να προσβάλουν τους άντρες;
> 
> Α ναι - και ξαναβλέποντας την ταινία άκουσα και "όξο"...τι θα πει αυτό; "Έξω";
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Όξω θα πει βέβαια έξω. Το λέμε, δεν το γράφουμε.
> Συνήθως τις γυναίκες τις προσβάλλεις με "θηλυκά" ζώα (κότα, χήνα (κουτή), κατσίκα, γελάδα - όχι αγελάδα), τους άνδρες με "αρσενικά" και "ουδέτερα". Τα συνηθέστερα είναι "γάιδαρε", "μουλάρι" (αν είναι πεισματάρης), αλλά και γενικά "ζώον". Το τελευταίο χρησιμοποιείται πλέον για άνδρες και γυναίκες, όπως και το "ζωντόβολο" (υπάρχει μια πολύ γνωστή - και αστεία - διαφήμιση στο YouTube
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQ2ZShhr1Nc ). Πάντως μπράβο για τα ελληνικά σου !


----------

